# New pic of 55 gallon



## ChromeLibrarian

A recent picture of my 55 gallon with an 8-year old, 11-inch long Comet goldfish. It started life as one of those .10 feeder fish.


----------



## Guest

holy cow...he's HUGE!

Looks good tho...maybe get the goldie a pond??


----------



## ChromeLibrarian

Uh-huh. 

I'll let you talk to the girl who's had it since she was 10 and explain why she has to get rid of it.


----------



## buckeyefinance

Thats the biggest feeder fish I have ever seen.....lol

8yrs, who says fish aren't good pets!!!!!!!!


----------



## Guest

who said you have to get rid of it? I meant build a pond in your back yard...gives you an ecuse to have a pond


----------



## Ricker

JEEZ. Cant wait to get my 55 or bigger tank soon. Just got to figure out were to put it.


----------



## karazy

you shud make a pond and get him some friends. then turn that tank into a huge shell dwelling cichlid tank!


----------



## Gourami Swami

Hes 8 years old and shes had him since she was 10... making her 18? Sh'ell get over the loss of a goldfish.

Nice lookin fish, but comets are truly pond fish. I have seen them almost double that size.


----------



## Guest

Gourami Swami said:


> Hes 8 years old and shes had him since she was 10... making her 18?


haha...never thought of it that way...lol


----------



## trashion

i agree. he may seem big, but he's still really small for an 8-year-old comet. comets deserve ponds.


----------



## ChromeLibrarian

> who said you have to get rid of it? I meant build a pond in your back yard...gives you an ecuse to have a pond


Not an option. We rent.



> Hes 8 years old and shes had him since she was 10... making her 18? Sh'ell get over the loss of a goldfish.


Yeah, i don't think so. Try getting rid of a cat or dog you've had since you were a child. How soon would you get over it?


----------



## Guest

Comets get around 12 inches....making this a pretty large comet. I've never seen a 22 inch comet. 

Although a 55 gallon tank is nowhere near ideal for a comet goldfish, if its the only fish in the tank it can be pulled off. Just gotta keep the tank very clean.

It looks very healthy from what I can see, and if you've had it for 8 years and raised it from a feeder, I'd say you're doing something right. 

Nice fish.


----------



## emc7

A few more years, and you can move it to her apartment.


----------



## Gourami Swami

Scuba Kid said:


> Comets get around 12 inches....making this a pretty large comet. I've never seen a 22 inch comet.


Tell that to the 18+" comet in the vietnamese restaurant by my grandmothers house.


----------



## Gourami Swami

ChromeLibrarian said:


> Yeah, i don't think so. Try getting rid of a cat or dog you've had since you were a child. How soon would you get over it?


True, but its not a cat or a dog. Its a goldfish. Hardly the same if you ask me.


----------



## Ricker

Well it depends. If she has grown to it I mean it would be hard to let it go. I mean 8 years my god. That is a long time.


----------



## Guest

Gourami Swami said:


> Tell that to the 18+" comet in the vietnamese restaurant by my grandmothers house.


18"+ is also not normal size for a comet goldfish. Nor is twice the size of the one shown.

8 years is a long lifespan. I'd hardly say that this goldfish could reach a size much larger than it is now when it is that old. 

I don't think ChromeLibrarian posted pics to have people tell him to get rid of his goldfish, which is in no way in poor health or needs relocating. Relax. 

BTW, a companion is a companion. People get attached to pets, whether it is a dog or cat or fish or hamster. Telling someone to get rid of an animal they have cared for for 8 years is insensitive IMO.


----------



## ChromeLibrarian

> True, but its not a cat or a dog. Its a goldfish. Hardly the same if you ask me.


Not to you, maybe, but she's just as attached to the fish as she would be to a cat or dog. Add the fact that the fish comes to the side of the tank to be petted, and will eat from our hands, and you might see why she'd be attached to it.


----------



## s13

Psh, my boss has a 55 gallon with about 6 goldfish this size, beat that haha. I feel sorry for them, the tank is cloudy becuase something died in it and all the fish are blind.


----------



## ChromeLibrarian

Yeah, ok...


----------



## lochness

Gourami Swami said:


> True, but its not a cat or a dog. Its a goldfish. Hardly the same if you ask me.


W T H ? !!  :chair:

I had 2 plecos - one I kept for 12 yrs and the other for 8 when NY had that black out and I wasn't home that weekend and they died - I mourned so much I didn't keep fish for a good 5 yrs after that because the loss was too painful. They are pets, whether it's a furry creature (which I also have) is a reptile or an aquatic friend - they become a part of your family and your life when you spend all that time watching them grow, feeding, caring for them, doing water changes, spending $ on the care as well .... I shudder to think what kind of TLC your aquatic species receive. Certainly not a statement I would expect from someone that actually keeps fish.


----------



## Blackbeard

Gourami Swami said:


> True, but its not a cat or a dog. Its a goldfish. Hardly the same if you ask me.


Well, that's just YOU... I agree with Scuba Kid. Why tell him to get rid of it? 
ChromeLibrarian, I think your fish is ABSOLUTELY HUUUUUUGE!!! How cool is it that homedude survived being a feeder??!! Not to mention that he'd be spoiled and loved long enough to get so HUUUUUGE!!!  Whatever you did, it looks like you did it right.


----------



## Clerk

Comets can still live up to 30-40 years, just like other goldfish. So keep that water clean


----------



## Blackbeard

lochness said:


> W T H ? !!  :chair:
> 
> They are pets, whether it's a furry creature (which I also have) is a reptile or an aquatic friend - they become a part of your family and your life when you spend all that time watching them grow, feeding, caring for them, doing water changes, spending $ on the care as well .... I shudder to think what kind of TLC your aquatic species receive. Certainly not a statement I would expect from someone that actually keeps fish.


Right on, Nessy! 
I'm sorry to hear about your plecos, though.


----------



## Obsidian

Chrome,
Very nice looking fish  Glad that things continue to go well with your tank!


----------



## Gourami Swami

lochness said:


> I shudder to think what kind of TLC your aquatic species receive. Certainly not a statement I would expect from someone that actually keeps fish.


Well theres no need for that, My fish are in great conditions and are very well kept. I understand how someone could be attatched to a fish... I have a 12" oscar that acts like a puppy dog. But I know I would never be attatched to the fish like I would be to my cat or even some of my reptiles.


----------



## ChromeLibrarian

Hello. Are you going to feed me?


----------



## COM

My little sister had a fish that looked just like this when we were little. She won it at a carnival. His name was Otto. We kept it in a little plastic hermit crab tank for a while. Then we moved it into a little 4 gallon tank, then a 10 gallon, then some big ancient tank that we got from one of my mom's friends basement (about 100 gallons if I had to guess, with a visible metal frame on the corners and thick thick glass). Eventually it got about this big and we put him in a big pond that was built to collect excess rain runoff near our house. My sister and I used to go to the pond and visit him. He hung out in a specific area near some cat-tails and we could always find him. Eventually my parents bought us a dog and we lost interest.

Otto looked just like this and I'll bet that he is still in that pond in the same place. I'm visiting this weekend and I may go have a look.


----------



## trashion

Haha, you should, COM!


----------



## Ricker

Dude I hope he is still there although he might not


----------



## Blue Cray

Well how long does a fish like that live ya never know.


----------



## Guest

Goldfish have been known to live 20 years or more. He could very well still be there. :razz:


----------



## Courtney

that is a huge goldfish, i have never seen one that big...


----------

